# New Army



## BookWorm (Jan 23, 2010)

Ok started orcs and goblins. I have four units of 20 night goblins with command groups. 1 unit of 20 night night goblin archers. 3 trolls. A night goblin warboss, a night goblin shaman. 10 spider riders 10 black orcs and a goblin warboss on giant squig. What shall i get next.


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

i suggest a unit of boy you don't need them but they are useful


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd recommend some bolt throwers or other artillery to take out some of the bigger threats then some fanatics for your night gobbo's and try and bump the 3 gobbo units up to about 30. 
After that I'd probably look at a few more characters and try to make the black orcs up to 12 strong then whatever takes your fancy as you'll have a fairly solid start to your army list


----------



## Chumbalaya (May 17, 2010)

Paint what you have, wait until 8th.


----------



## STOMPY WARHOUND (Jun 5, 2010)

Thank you chumbalya, my account has been chganged, this is me now KK.


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

Squig Hoppers are evil. After 5 of them ate my unit of ten Black Knights (granted, they got a rear charge, but that only accelerated a foregone conclusion) in two rounds of combat I had to look into them for my own O&G army. Since then I have only one response to seeing them across the table: Kill 'em! All!


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

Squig Hoppers will be slightly nerfed in 8th ed but still good none the less. I would suggest buying some more special choices and getting some rare, perhaps a giant or a doom diver? maybe some chariots to support your infantry

Skar


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

Doom Diver is fun, buy the doomdiver!!


----------

